# Switching from 300's to 250's .. Will it hurt?



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Switching from radial weave 300's to 250's because I have more 250's. They shoot fine with BH's or field tips. Arrows are 28 inches and being shot from a 12 yr old darton maverick at 70lbs (cams I'm unsure of) will this hurt my arrows performance as far as penetration or any other ballistic characteristics? Thank you in advance


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think a 250 is too light a spine for a 70# bow..


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

454casull will be chiming in, in 3....2.....1....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Chevyguy28 said:


> 454casull will be chiming in, in 3....2.....1....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


*Byte Me!* you are 4 hours off!
Now on to the ??? PSE like CX is bass akwards in terms of spine so I am not really sure if that 250 is stiffer or weaker, I think it is weaker. You change one aspect of your set up and you will need to re-tune period. No short cuts. The Maverick is a performance cam but not quite at today's standards but you will want to stay on the stiffer side of spine. Define shooting fine? If the FP and BH hit exactly the same you are good if not the they are not shooting fine. If you have to have the arrow pointing to the extreme left or right at brace then it is not shooting fine. Unless you will be blowing off the October portion of the bow season I would stay with what you now have and re-tune your setup for next season.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

454casull said:


> *Byte Me!* you are 4 hours off!
> Now on to the ??? PSE like CX is bass akwards in terms of spine so I am not really sure if that 250 is stiffer or weaker,


it is weaker my wife shoots 250s in her 41# bow.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

swampbuck62 said:


> it is weaker my wife shoot 250s in her 41# bow.


Thanks! No do not use the 250s no good will come of it.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

454casull said:


> Thanks! No do not use the 250s no good will come of it.


nope..


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I was just thinking that the tuning would be rather difficult. Flex your arrows every time people, make it a habit!.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

man thats gotta hurt:yikes:


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

My God, I couldn't even begin to fathom what that would feel like...

Just so I'm clear, those types of injuries are caused by shooting a spine weight that's too light for the bow and if the arrow is already compromised, correct?


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Waz_51 said:


> My God, I couldn't even begin to fathom what that would feel like...
> 
> Just so I'm clear, those types of injuries are caused by shooting a spine weight that's too light for the bow and if the arrow is already compromised, correct?


I believe so...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

It can happen with a proper spine arrow. damaged is damaged. We all need to get in the habit of flexing our arrows. It is not a big deal make it a habit. As with most things in life we get complacent and that is when life bites us in the butt!!!!

So to the OP you should be using a 340ish spine arrow shaft for your set up. Assuming you are using 100gr tips. Your flight will be better and the arrow will be more efficient and forgiving. If you are at 125gr then you may want to drop the poundage or go to a 300 spine arrow.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

454casull said:


> It can happen with a proper spine arrow. damaged is damaged. We all need to get in the habit of flexing our arrows. It is not a big deal make it a habit. As with most things in life we get complacent and that is when life bites us in the butt!!!!
> 
> So to the OP you should be using a 340ish spine arrow shaft for your set up. Assuming you are using 100gr tips. Your flight will be better and the arrow will be more efficient and forgiving. If you are at 125gr then you may want to drop the poundage or go to a 300 spine arrow.


Thanks...in my question, I used the word and in between examples when I should have used or...that type of injury can occur with a spine weight too light OR with an arrow that is already compromised...thank God I already flex my arrows out of habit!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

No biggie, this cannot be emphasized enough in my eyes. Stay safe out there!


----------

